# Rider's Of Ridmark (ACTION)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Those that remain will think fondly of the beutiful and rich countrysides. They will remember the 7 kingdoms that lived peacfully side by side. But few remain, for with one action were any thoughts of peace crushed and the once beautiful country torn apart by the terror of war. For on Bursca Day, a day of celebration and gifts in the kingdom of Felior a stranger came to the Felior and killed the king with one flick of his fingers. This was the High Warlock Romera, an unbeleivably powerful sorcerer. Felior fell to him and his evil legions in a matter of days. And so Romera began to tear a bloody path through the other 6 kingdoms. All fell at his feet, none could withstand his power. In less than a month another 5 knigdoms had fallen. Refugees fled to the one place that remained a beacon of light amongst the darkness, the Kingdom of Ridmark. But even the great King of Ridmark, Alexander, knew that he could not stand against Romera's forces for long. And so he gathered the finest soldiers under his command and prepared to take the fight to Romera himself. These soldiers came from all of the 7 kingdoms and were all incredibly skilled riders.

So far two brave riders had answered the King's call. One swordsman known as Asinox Suinx Felix from Burscan itself and another called Saeama from Vilgi who had the proffesion of docter to his name. Alexander hoped that other's would flock to the Call to Arms that he had sent out to the surviving warriors. But right now this was all he had.

All: You have been called to the Royal Training grounds where you will train while other come to the Call To Arms. How do you weigh the chances of success. Are you daunted by the sheer impossibility of the task before you or are you onstead itching for action?


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

The mighty Druci swordsmen, Asinox Suinx Felix, stared down at his broken foe as his Red and Purple robes swayed in the warm breeze. He had put up a good fight but now his cracked and stiff body lay on the ground, the harsh rays of the unforgiving sun of Ridemark gazing down upon it.

"I need another practice dummy! This one appears to be broken!" Asinox chuckled to a nearby servent. How many of these things had he destroyed so far? Four? Maybe eight?

_It matters not, as long as I have something to do until the Call to Arms is finished._

Thinking about the reason he was stuck slaying training dummies in the hot, wall-surrounded training ground of his King, Alexander, was a morbid topic. So sheathing his majestic saber, Asinox walked over to his napping stead/friend, A fierce Blek who's very snores sounded intimidating, and sat with his back to a crate full of what seemed like arrows that happened to be next to his friend's massive head.


Deciding that it would do his mind good to express his worries to the mighty beast,Asinox began speacking in a light tone, yet sadness dotted it in places,"So, they want us to go and find a man who holds power beyond man's wildest dreams, and we are expected to kill him? I admit the odds are stacked against us, but I suppose we have been in worse predicaments, eh Amular? Remember when we were stuck in that Underground lake full of River Trolls?" Asinox reminisced with his stead, who simply purred lazily in response.

Getting to his feet and unsheathing his blade,the desert swordsmen smiled beneath his robes as he saw the servent boy had returned with not one, but two of the dummies.

"No time for mopping now it seems!"He said to the uninterested feline as he charged the soon-to-be firewood, "I have some wooden foes begging to be brought to the sword!"

It was a good distraction, but the fact that there was a real chance he could die on this quest ebbed at the edge of his thoughts like the hot,unforgiving sand at the edge of a Oasis.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Saeama watched the Druci with interest, he had not often seen these warriors in action although he had heard rumours of their martial prowess.

The heat was oppressive in the training courtyard, there was hardly any shade to be found, certainly nothing like the shade given by the mighty oaks of Vilgi. He felt out of place and uncomfortable in this city of stone, his connection to the earth felt constricted and he could not feel the beauty of the land. 

Keth, his Meer grazed lazily in a quiet corner appearing not to notice the goings on, Saeama knew different, he was taking in and gaging the strengths of his comrades. Wandering to a quiver of arrow he picked one up and examined it, the shaft was staright and true, the fletching however was lackluster, it would pull to the left. He selected another nine of the arrows which he deemed suitable and moved to where the abandonned training dummies had been left. The swordsmen was indeed talented, at least in so far as could be told by examining a training dummy. 

Picking up one of the least damaged dummies he mounted it in place of the target and walked the 50 paces back to his quiver, picking it up and slinging it over his shoulder he scanned the courtyard for somewhere to test his aim.

Jogging towards the courtyard wall he jumped up a series of crates and stepped lightly onto the wall, on his climb he noticed a small flower and recognising its properties he gently prised the plant from the wall roots intact. From his pouch he took a large fresh leaf the size of his palm and wrapped the plant, tying the parcel up gently but firmly he replaced the leaf in his pouch. He knew in the coming days that he would need all of the supplies and skills that he had obtained in his life so far. "I must remember to visit the apothecary before we set on this quest".

Sighing he drew an arrow from the quiver and notched the arrow to the string of the training bow, the equipment was not as good as his own but he was sworn by the rituals and beliefs of his people not to use the wood of his homeland except to kill. 

A Thud echoed around the courtyard, followed closely by another then another, three arrows jutted from the splittered dummies neck, each seperated by not more then a fingers width. This equipment was indeed poor.

He prayed that his aim in the coming journey would be more true, he had a feeling that it would be needed.

Jumping from the wall he headed towards the Druci, introductions would be needed to be made, as much as it galled him he was one of a party, a lone hunter no longer.... the thought made him shudder


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As the two warriors trained a mysterious figure entered the training ground. The newcomer was undeniably a Dark Elf and it was closely followed by his steed. A few minutes after the Dark Elf had entered a man in a rich red cloak. The man strode into the centre of the training ground and pulled a bag from his cloak. He then shouted out for all the warriors to hear.

"I am the Royal Messanger of King Alexander. I have been sent by His Royal Highness to deliver this gift. There is little time left until you must set out on your mission and Alexander has sent me here to present you with this sizable sum of money to do with as you will"


All: You can continue to train, go out into the city and buy some things or introduce yourself to the other warriors.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Asinox Suinx Felix was more concerned with the Dark Elf that had arrived more then the fact that he had been offered the gift of coins, though he still gladly took his share of the money.

_They may not be a threat right now, but I don't trust the Dark Elfs..._ Asinox thought to himself, he was not one to hold grudges, but he had learned to steer clear of Dark Elfs when he could as he would usually meet one of their kind on the terms of either they were sent to kill him or they were bandits he was sent to kill.

However, by his,albeit strange, robes Asinox could tell that this man was a mage, blessed by the spirits themselves, so he would show him the proper respect in that regard.

As he was turning back to is nearly destroyed practice dummy, he noticed another Elf walking his way, from what little knowledge he had of the elven race he could tell that he was a Wood Elf. He had generally had far better experiences with their kind, one of their archers had even saved his life on his first quest.

_He must be one of my fellow riders, I should introduce myself._ He thought to himself with a smile, it was always good to know your brothers-in-arms.

So quickly walking over to him, Asinox crossed his arms to his shoulders and bowed, it was the traditional greeting of his people. Well, his home-city at least.

"Greetings friend, I am Asinox Suinx Felix. Master Swordsmen. May I have the honor of knowing whom I shall be spilling blood and ale with?"


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

moving into the training area Elucard glanced over those that were present. a wood elf sitting up on a pirch as they normaly did plucking away at a wooden practice dummy, and a robed and clothed swordsman of the desert region who aparenlty prefered to wash over his enemies like a sandstorm of blades. dismounting from his steed he'd simply stand by idoly as the runner from the king made himself known. 

" i take it we're to travel together..." the wizard would ask before looking off towards the city wall, "should be an intresting journey i suppose" he'd note before grabbing hold of his mount's rains as his mount was just about to try and make a meal of the messenger's head. "go play with the kitty" he would instruct to his mount as he motioned towards the swordsman's mount... Ablo had no qualms with this and sprinted off towards the feline, chirping and chittering at it, trying to rub it's head against the soft fur.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The warrior crossed his arms to his shoulders and bowed, "Greetings friend, I am Asinox Suinx Felix. Master Swordsmen. May I have the honor of knowing whom I shall be spilling blood and ale with?"

Saeama masked the smile that has risen from the greeting, it was not right or polite to mock the customs of others. Crossing his arms and bowing in return he straightened, meeting the eyes of the warrior before him.

"I am known as Saeama, but alas, I can share no ale. It dulls my senses to the spirit of the land, which I can little afford for she is the one that gives me health and aid in my craft. Sharing blood spilled, however I would be delighted."

Stooping down, he took his share of coin plus one more for the Goddess of the land, he would need her aid on this quest. He smiled, although a Goddess she was still as fickle as the rest of the female gender.

Behind him, the mage was saying something, "I take it we're to travel together, should be an interesting journey I suppose." 

Interesting? Ha, Saeama had thought of the battles in his past. Corpses jerking as foxes and other carrion plucked at tendons, like some sick puppet show. The screams of the dying and those driven insane by the carnage. It was a different choice of words he supposed.

"Greetings stranger, I am Saeama from the Evergreen land of Vilgi. I see that your mount has made friends with our companions already" He indicated the goings on with a tilt of his head. 

"If you two would excuse me, I will travel to town to purchase supplies. I have a feeling that we are likely to require my expertise at some point in our travels."

He placed his fingers to his lips and whistled. Keth his Steed shook his mane and walked head bowed towards his friend and master. Stopping infront of the group he raised his head and puffed out his chest revealing the full spread of his anters and height.

"Keth, stop showing off." Saeama muttered as his smoothly mounted his Meer, every time they experienced another steed the arrogance of Keth astonished him, but he was a Meer and he knew that he was beautiful. Lightly touching his heels to his steeds flanks, he motioned the beast forwards towards the kings messenger.

"Pardon me sir, could you provide me with the directions to an apothecary?"


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The messanger was looking in awe at the beautiful creature before him, the rest of the world unknown to him, until the voice of the wood elf, Saeama, pulled him back to reality. He stammered slightly as he spoke.
"The ap-p-pothecary. It's down t-t-the main r-r-road. Y-y-you can't miss it. And the rest of you should grab some supplies as well before heading out"

All: Just a breif update as i hope other's will join. Just carry on doin whatever.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

"The ap-p-pothecary. It's down t-t-the main r-r-road. Y-y-you can't miss it. And the rest of you should grab some supplies as well before heading out"

No sooner had the man finished talking, Saema clipped Keth's flanks and steered the beast towards the main road, his Meer was strutting now in fully display. He knew better then to try and stop the display early. He would get agitated and would take forever to calm down before he started sulking, the last thing he needed was a sulking Meer.

The town didn't improve much, he thought. Still the artisans had obviously worked hard to try and make the place look beautiful as well as being relatively easy to defend from attack. It still dampend his soul to see the earth treated this way. He could almost feel its pain as the blades of picks and spades dug deep to plant the foundations of this city upon it. He gaze lingered over the stalls that lined the main road, merchants and traders advertising their wares at the top of their lungs. Sellers of pottery, jewellery, fruits, vegetables, meats and fish. The voices as well as the dust mixing in the air affecting Saeama's mood.

The sign of a herbal healer caught his eye before his turned and entered the apocecary after dismounting the still displaying Keth and instructing him not too move, who was he kidding? The Meer now had attracted a small crowd of watchers gazing in awe at his size and beauty. Shaking his head he entered the apothecary to the sound of pleading voices.

The voice he heard belonged to a yound lady, a small child of indistinguishable gender was clutching her skirt with one hand, the thumb of the other buried deep into its mouth, tears had made tracks through the dust on its cheeks, why were small children always so unhappy?

"...I promise I will pay you at the month's end, my husband and firstborn need these herbs, they are very ill." Saeama's heart melted he remembered illness, it had affected the human settlement not far from his home, black boils had appeared in along the insides of the thights and huge blistering welts apeared in the joints. Alexander's Bane they had called it, but he knew it by another darker name.

"I will pay for your supplies, if you take me to them." He instructed the women, passing a slip of parchment to the apothecary he nodded his head towards the items written down "Fresh please, I will prepare them myself" He looked up the women had faced him and her mouth was searching for the words of her hearts gratitude. Pressing some gold into her hand he told her to buy plenty of Eggs and Red meat to build up her husband and son's strength, knowing that it was unlikely that one or both of them would much survive past the evening. He did not feel bad at the wasted expense, it had bought her hope.

"Please deliver the supplies to the Training ground, I hope that this will cover the payment in full" Turning back to the women he urged her to hurry to the dwelling that she lived in with her family so that Saeama my attempt to carry out his craft on the unfortunate victims. Getting directions from the women and ignoring her thanks he headed down a small back alley and purchased a few more supplies, these were of great value to him and others, the seller however seemed to have little or no idea of the worth of these items, rare ingredients for potions, salves and posions.

He ran his hand up keth's flank and whispered the directions to the dwelling in his ear, seemingly satisfied with the attention that he had received the Meer set off at a canter and soon they stood looking at a squat dwelling make out of wattle and daub before them, Saeama did not need to enter the place to know that death was near, the stench of it lingered in this place. Quickly tying a bunch of lavender into a thich wedge he struck a small fire and entered the building with the smoking bundle before him, opening windows as he went.

Keth his steed, knowing his master and friend was going to be a while set off in the search for suitable grazing. His heart heavy, the work ahead would take a lot out of his rider


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Asinox raised an eyebrow beneath his robes as he heard Saeama say he could not drink ale.

"What a sad, sad curse." Asinox sighed sadly as he saw him ride off towards town.

Asinox jumped slightly as he heard a frighteningly familiar sound mixed with the purr of his noble steed, turning around he was horrified to see that one of the dread-lizards of the Dark Elfs playing with his pure-bred steed!

"Calm down Felix, you are all brothers in arms now. It can only be a good thing that our beasts are getting along." He said as he began examining the mage in more detail, but while he looked him over, a single question kept nagging at him.

How well could he fight?

While he would of obviously not of come to the Call to Arms if he had no fighting skills, Asinox still felt the need to see just how strong he was.

"So bringing his saber to bear, Asinox announced his challenge," Good day, my fellow warrior, While the Warriors of Wood are all well and good. I wish to test my mettle against a follower of the Magical arts! Will you indulge me?"


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The stench inside the hovel was almost overpowering, the sweet smelling smoke of the smoldering lavender mixed with the smells of decay and disease, the mixture was sickly sweet and turned Saeama's stomach. 

He knew that he could do little, but he held strong to the others of the healer and would try his best. The young boy was covered in a slick of sweat, lifting back the matted woolen blanket he could see large hardened black discs the size of a kings peice on the childs, thighs, stomach, chest and arm pits. He moved to the man, he too had swelling but his fever had almost disappeared. He was beyond aid.

Moving to the hearth he stoked the fire and began heating the bone handled stiletto knife that he had bought in his medicine puch, once the blade glowed red at the tip he deftly and quickly sliced open the legions, thesmell of scorched flesh and pus soon filled the air of the house. To Saeama's worry the boy did not stir, he seemed unconscious and oblivious to the pain that Saeama's craft had inflicted. The lack of screams was disconcerting, but also a welcome relief, he didn't think that he could hold the boy down and lance the boils without aid, even with his weakened state the boy looked like a brawler or maybe one day could be a warrior if he survived this ordeal.

Once the boils were lanced, Saeama made a thick salve that he applied to the wounds, it would help draw out the poisons coursing through the child's system, he could hear liquid in the lungs and the shallow pained breathing. 

Striding to the kitchen he began looking through the supplies, there wasn't enough to make sure that the boy made it through the coming weeks. He tidied the place as he went all the time keeping the smoldering lavender smoking through the building, it did nothing to fight infections but made the place smell healthier and gave his cares hope and something that they could witness as they healed.

Leaving a note and a small bag of coin, Saeama left the dwelling and began tracking down Keth, he was tired, he missed his home, he felt loss like he hadn't felt in a long while and worse of all he still couldn't feel the touch of the earth goddess even though he reached out for her with all his will.

Keth nuzzled the nape of his neck and whinnied softly as Saeama returned the affection in the form of rubbing the beasts chest. Mounting swiftly he whispered for his steed to return his to the training ground. He needed to leave this place of stone, it was starting to feel like a prison


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Elucard gave a wordless nod with a soft and noble smile to the challenger as he took a half step back with a bow, whips of red balls of light about as small as a child's marble began leaking from his sleeves, thick black trails of what appeared to be smoke trailed in their wake. the whips condensed on the ground as if to litter it like sleet or hail that would fall during the mid afternoon. the mages movements would be alien to one not versed in the ways of the arcane, but this sigil that was left on the ground, formed by the whisps of red light and black smoke was actualy an arcane trap. step within range of it and it exploded in a torrent of energy. the only question was, what kind did Elucard lay down? 

"i shalt insult your thirst by going easy, come swordsman, let your lust for combat emerge and drink deep of the arcane" as he said this his clothing seemed to burst forth with a flood of the red whips followed by the black smoke in it's wake. the whips spiraled around and around, flooding the area with a black as thick as midnight, a black that the mage was dissapearing into. the blackness was all consuming, seeking to envelope both the mage and the swordsman whole. the mage embraced the shadows, but would the swordsman be of the same mind? would the swordsman enter in the thick inky darkness to combat the mage or would he sit back and wait? would the mage let him sit back and wait? regardless of waiting or not the darkness was expanding, the fog and smoke becoming denser and expanding outwards like an ever consuming hunger.

those familiar with arcane would recognize the schools of magic he was using, illusion for the consuming darkness, changing the field of battle to better suit his needs. being so close was a disadvantage for a mage of average skill, they were long range siege specialists... not close range fighters, so in theory the swordsman would have an advantage. one way to mitigate this would be the use of illusions or alterations to the battle field. 
those of keen eye would notice the destructive spell hidden on the ground like a landmine, waiting for a victim like a bear trap. 

most mages would use fire, ice, or electricity to fell their foes, but Elucard seemed to be using something different all together.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The warriors were reunited back at the training ground. But there was a fight brewing between the swordsman and mage. Unknown to all the king himself had arrived at the training grounds and was watching the events unfolding before him. He was intrested to see who would win this fight.

All:quick update. I am placing the power in your hands Ratvan. You can decide who will win the fight. Everyone describe your feeling about winning or losing.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Saeama watched transfixed as the duel began, the swordsmen had all of the fluid grace of a great hunting cat, however he was about to test his mettle against an apparant master of the arcane.

"I shalt insult your thirst by going easy, come swordsman, let your lust for combat emerge and drink deep of the arcane" he heard the mage say, his robes flew out in all directions as if stood in the midst of some great storm, dust and leaves showered the watchers, a sound behind him made him aware of a new arrival but so interested to see what was about to happen next he did not turn.

Red whisps orbitted the mage, moving slowly at first disgorging thick black tendrils of smoke from behind them, the faster they moved the more of the smoke they disgorged slowly spreading outwards enveloping the combattants. Saemam felt the prickling at the back of his neck, this mage was well versed in the use of the arcane. Saeama prepared to be enveloped and stepped into the mirk, too eager to watch the contest unfold to consider the danger of being entwined into the mages net of magic.

From inside the smoke, the coutyard appeared different. Nothing moved, the watchers were not there, it was as though they had entered a different plane. His eyes snapped back to the two figures circling each other warily, suddenly the swordsman darted forward sending a deftly concealed backhanded slash at the mage's chest that he barely managed to dodge before the swordsmen followed up with a swift riposte towards the neck. A half moon if he was not mistaken. 

The circling continued, the mage moving ever backwards the red orbs circling faster and faster, soon a shrill whine could be heard, the spheres were moving at such a rate it almost sounded like a scream. The swordsman came again and again, the mage each time barely managing to doge the blows, his clothing billowing around him dragging the smoke about him, seeming to become part of the shadow. Suddenly he made a movement with his hands and uttered a single word that made Saeama gasp in shock and pain. He vanished shortly before the blade sliced the air where moments before his neck had occupied. Suddenly he was behind the swordsmen, the red orbs rushed to a single point and slammed into his back, twisting it only managed to connect with his shoulder but the force was enough to send him spinning as he spun his foot connected with the strange sigil that had appeared on the courtyards floor and the smell of ozone permeated through to Saeama's nostrils, it was followed by a blinding light.

Rubbing his eyes wearily he looked at the combattants, both were frozen before him. The swordsman imobile, his right foot on the sigil. The mage had frozen because the blade was resting on his neck a small trickle of blood running from the blade. The fools, this was meant to be a test.

With the tip of his bow he moved the blade back an inch and turned to the mage

"That was impressive, if not clever." The mage smiled and blinked, at once the smoke disappeared and they were stood back in the courtyard. Keth slammed into the pair of them sending them both flying as the swordsmen continued his spin before tumbling to the dust on the floor. 

Saeama looked at the pair of them and then burst out laughing. That was fun, the mage had edged it, just. He thought about the task ahead and realised that he had two new brothers, not of the blood but mor eimportantly of the blade.


----------

